# EOS-M firmware update 2.0.2 available



## bedspringlex (Jun 27, 2013)

just got the new firmware at the u.k. site. i am assuming it will be the same firmware worldwide.


----------



## Swphoto (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: EOSM Firmware on Canon U.K. Site*

Same here - updating the camera now.

Unfortunately there are no improvements promised for servo AF.

Here's the link: http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_M.aspx?type=download&page=1

My main issue with the single shot AF previously was that under certain conditions, specifically when there was any motion while the camera was trying to focus, the camera would often refuse to lock focus. It would just give up and change the focus box to red. That appears to be resolved completely with this new firmware update - so that's great news.

I'm looking forward to testing it further.


----------



## Swphoto (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: EOSM Firmware on Canon U.K. Site*

Now up at Canon USA as well:

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_m_ef_m_22mm_stm_kit?selectedName=DriversAndSoftware


----------



## RussRoc (Jun 27, 2013)

*EOS-M Firmware Update is on the Canon USA Website*

EOS-M Firmware Update is on the Canon USA Website

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_m_ef_m_22mm_stm_kit#DriversAndSoftware


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: EOS-M Firmware Update is on the Canon USA Website*

Any EOS-M guys upgraded and have any real-world feedback on this update yet?


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: EOS-M Firmware Update is on the Canon USA Website*

Already updated my M this morning 

AF is indeed a great deal faster! Also in movie mode, perfect!

I tried my Sigma 30/1.4 with the lens-adapter, this also works a lot quicker.

Me happy


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: EOS-M Firmware Update is on the Canon USA Website*

One little quirk I noticed is when I just updated the firmware, the 18-55 lens would not work. I looked around in the custom-menu and saw I had the AF-assist light disabled. I enabled it and the 18-55 came back to life. I guess the camera needs a reset to the default settings after the update.

Other than this, no complaints yet!

Ray


----------



## myone (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: EOSM Firmware on Canon U.K. Site*



Swphoto said:


> Same here - updating the camera now.
> 
> Unfortunately there are no improvements promised for servo AF.
> 
> ...



How is the performance of the camera overall? Does the new firmware make it a better camera to lock focus more confidently and snappy? I wanted to update mine, but unfortunately the camera is at the other side of the world and won't be back to me until 10 days later.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: EOS-M Firmware Update is on the Canon USA Website*



RussRoc said:


> EOS-M Firmware Update is on the Canon USA Website
> 
> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_m_ef_m_22mm_stm_kit#DriversAndSoftware


AWESOME ... thanks for sharing ... just started downloading it ... EXCITED!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 27, 2013)

Had a wee play with fw2 before work this morning. Shudder! One shot Flexizone [] mode seems slower.
Need to do a fuller test including with the wide flexizone mode. That will be after work.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 27, 2013)

Just updated it ... seems to be snappier at AF ... but after the update, I'm hearing audible noise ("chickik chickik") from the lens while half pressing the shutter button, which wasn't there before ... could it be that the update has done something to the STM? ... any ideas? ... But the AF definitely much faster than before.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jun 27, 2013)

I loved my EOS-M prior to the update for everything it was and wasn't (full time shooting done with a 5D3), but now with the FW upgrade it's much better. It will definitely be used a lot more now.


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Jun 27, 2013)

I can't detect any difference in AF speed between single and multi-zone. They are both evenly snappy, it's difficult to estimate the speed, but I guess it takes about half a second for the camera to obtain focus. This is with the 18-55 lens.

The lens is dead-quiet, I notice no clicking or anything before or after the update. Does the clicking also occur when you disable IS? It could be the stabilizer switching on.

This is a great little camera, I especially like the movie mode with it's AF and it is now even faster. I'll be using it a lot in the future, stalking my 3 year old with it


----------



## jimijam (Jun 27, 2013)

Using single-spot af, in the centre.

ef-m 22/2: moderate improvement - a bit sluggish still.
100/2.8 macro L IS: major improvement - a little bit worse than the 22mm pancake (unless af misses, but that's the nature of macros)
70-200/4 L IS: good improvement - I'm indoors in poor light so can't check it at large distances.
24-105/4 L IS: Good (haven't tried it on firmware 1) - around the same as the pancake.
17-55/2.8 IS: good improvement - faster than the 24-105. If I refocus on the same spot, it confirms in like 0.2sec.

Generally the lenses are getting af in under 1 second. If you refocus on the same spot, generally under 0.5s. The 17-55/2.8 is the fastest in the list above so far.

I'm finding accuracy seems to be down a bit though (sometime it thinks it's got focus when it hasn't). Servo is still really bad. The improvements don't really seem to have helped it (or may it was just that terrible before anyway).

Overall, a so-so improvement to the ef-m pancake lens and large improvements to ef lenses. I like it seems to 'fail fast' now - no hunting, hunting, hunting and finally failing.

Much better. The ef lenses feel usable instead of feeling like a novelty.


----------



## tomsop (Jun 27, 2013)

Can someone tell me if there is improvement with the adapter and the use of EFS lenses after the firmware update?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2013)

tomsop said:


> Can someone tell me if there is improvement with the adapter and the use of EFS lenses after the firmware update?



Someone just did. 



jimijam said:


> 17-55/2.8 IS: good improvement - faster than the 24-105. If I refocus on the same spot, it confirms in like 0.2sec.
> 
> The 17-55/2.8 is the fastest in the list above so far.


----------



## RGF (Jun 27, 2013)

Hoping for a good review of new firm soon


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 28, 2013)

Had a bit more of a play.

Not much of a step up if any in single zone af mode with stm 22, however, flexizone, particularly flexizone centred (press bin during live view) gives a grid of 9 very fast and very accurate zones (using shutter, yet to try in touch mode)

Will have a play with ef lens and adaptor over weekend, ill parent take priority before thrn I'm afraid.


----------



## Swphoto (Jun 28, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Had a bit more of a play.
> 
> Not much of a step up if any in single zone af mode with stm 22



Paul, are you only referring to focusing on static subjects?


----------



## Mellonhead (Jun 28, 2013)

Updated the firmware yesteday, and then took my 'M' to my daughter's soccer game. Used the EF adapter with the 70-200L f4 lens. Single-point focus on a moving person was aquired in about half a second in most cases. That's better than before when it often would refuse to focus at all on a moving target. In multi-point focus it also aquires focus just as quick, but your subject has to be fairly distinct or else the camera may focus on something random. I had the 'continual focus' feature off the entire time.

The only thing I have to compare it to is my old 30D, and the 'M' now focuses about as fast, albeit the 30D is a pretty old model. One difference is that with the 30D you can pick a pretty small area to focus on, while the 'M' sometimes can't pick out small objects.


----------



## Act444 (Jun 28, 2013)

Updated last night, and while I had very little time to play around, at least with the 22mm lens the improvement is there, but subtle. Single-point mode seems about the same to me, but in multi-point mode there is a noticeable improvement. It is (still) not fast but it doesn't keep "hunting" back and forth like it used to. In other words, it feels more "decisive". Curious to see how it performs with the 18-55 and with the EF adapter...


----------



## cdcooker (Jun 28, 2013)

Updated the firmware, feel much faster than the old firmware. It is not as fast as 60D, but faster than S100. Before the update, my S100 was much faster than M. I am using 22mm lens only.


----------



## axtstern (Jun 28, 2013)

Did the upgrade yesterday night, unfortunately got a punch to the kidneys later that night in a Karate session which stoped me from any in depth testing. Still I will have to rewrite almost my complete "What works well with the M" comments as the update is a game changer.

Using a third party cheapo EF adapter and the 2.0.0.2 update the Tamron 17-270 VC PZD suddenly works like a charm. Gratulations to everyone who got a price reduced M as this update will make further reductions unlikely until a new M is released.


----------



## cdcooker (Jun 28, 2013)

axtstern said:


> Gratulations to everyone who got a price reduced M as this update will make further reductions unlikely until a new M is released.



Agree. I was looking for a wider prime lens for my 60D, but I found this M + 22mm on sale for $350. Knowing a newer firmware is coming, I took the plunge, worst case is to return it for full refund. Yes, M's auto focus was a joke with the old firmware, but with this new firmware, it is a very capable carry around camera along with the 22mm lens. I am looking forward to the review of the new 11-22mm lens. I don't think we will see a $350 price any more until the next M is coming. It was cheaper than S110 and G15 8)

I wish Canon would include the digital zoom option in movie mode, as in the pre-release firmware. Focus peaking is another nice feature that I wish they included in this new release.


----------



## smozes (Jun 28, 2013)

Compare with the S90, the M is usually faster to focus.

Flexizone single has a problem focusing on featureless surfaces, like a white wall. Otherwise, fine.

Flexizone multi and tracking works fine. I'll probably be using that most of the time.

It still takes too long to write the image to card.


----------

